

Sehrch.com: A Structured Search Engine Powered By Hypertable - nuggetwheat
http://www.hypertable.com/blog/sehrchcom_a_structured_search_engine_powered_by_hypertable/

======
dotcoma
From their homepage...

>Royal's under the age of 20

I don't know the implications for search, but that should be: Royals under the
age of 20.

